# Camping



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We have an Outback 28FRLS, and are planning a trip through Waterton/Glacier, Yellowstone & the Tetons in Sept 2006. We'll be leaving Spokane, headed across the border to Waterton. Then we'll work our way south through the US NPs.

Can anyone with this experience recommend some campgrounds with hookups, picnic tables, fire rings, some trees, etc (hopefully in the $30 to $35 range). We've seen some of the sad tales from others who assumed more expensive was better. We hope with recommendations from some of you out there who've done it, not to make that mistake.

We thought about a generator for campgrounds within the park, but we know that we will spend daylight to dark sighseeing and photographing. And we've seen that many campgrounds which allow generators only permit daytime use.

Thanks

Photosal


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You could try some sites like.
rvparkhunter.com
campgroundreview.com
Just a thought

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots of great places but a word of warning do not bring your dog or you will not have any fun. Dogs are considered a bear snack on a sting at Glacier. Also you will not be able to cross glacier park with your trailer in tow as the "Road to the Sun" restricts total length.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There are several YELLOWSTONE / TETON posts out lately. Have a look and you'll find some great tips.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> You could try some sites like.
> rvparkhunter.com
> campgroundreview.com
> Just a thought
> ...


Don, thanks much for the web sites. We particularly found the rvparkhunter.com 
site to be great! Your help is much appreciated.

Photosal


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I know there are costs involved but I'm quite impressed by the Good Sam trip planner. Playing with it for a few hours helped me decide on routes I DIDN'T want to travel due to mountains, etc. (almost more important than where I did want to go). Use it in conjunction with Trailer Life Campground Guide (more $) or Woodall's Guide (more $) and the Mountain Guide (more $) and you can get a real good idea of what you are facing.

-- I have concluded there is no good way to get from North Grand Teton NP to Sheridan Wyoming. Some of those passes are monsters for a TV and camper! --

One warning; the Good Sam planner will only tell you about RV Camps that are Good Sam camps or honor their discount. Harder to find a planning guide that lists all of the campgrounds... I don't know of one.

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

There is a campground with full hook ups in Watertown Village, but it's wide open no trees. Thats at he only campground Watertown that I remember as having full hook ups.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

we stayed in West Glacier Koa about 4-5 yrs ago. Loved it we used it as a base camp and day tripped to visit the Ntl Park, Waterton, Whitefish ect... You must visit Polebridge, Mt and eat in the log cabin. We would return every year if we not for the long three 15 hr days it takes us to get there. Ohio is a long way from this stunning area. Check out the brewery in Whitefish if your into beer and the mexican rest next door. We were in this area early July and the day we drove to Waterton there was a celebration which allowed us free admission to the park. IMHO this area is by far the greatest Natl park and still retains a somewhat rustic
feel.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I know there are costs involved but I'm quite impressed by the Good Sam trip planner. Playing with it for a few hours helped me decide on routes I DIDN'T want to travel due to mountains, etc. (almost more important than where I did want to go). Use it in conjunction with Trailer Life Campground Guide (more $) or Woodall's Guide (more $) and the Mountain Guide (more $) and you can get a real good idea of what you are facing.
> 
> -- I have concluded there is no good way to get from North Grand Teton NP to Sheridan Wyoming. Some of those passes are monsters for a TV and camper! --
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I agree about the Good Sam Planner limiting campground info to GS approved. But we also purchased the new Trailer Life CD which came out a few weeks ago. It provides an extended CG list. But we didn't like the planner which was included in it too much. We'll look for the Mountain Guide also.

Thanks again...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Saw the Mountain Guide at Camping World yesterday. They wanted 4 dollars more than ordering it from the 800 number listed on their website.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

photosal said:


> We have an Outback 28FRLS, and are planning a trip through Waterton/Glacier, Yellowstone & the Tetons in Sept 2006. We'll be leaving Spokane, headed across the border to Waterton. Then we'll work our way south through the US NPs.
> 
> Can anyone with this experience recommend some campgrounds with hookups, picnic tables, fire rings, some trees, etc (hopefully in the $30 to $35 range). We've seen some of the sad tales from others who assumed more expensive was better. We hope with recommendations from some of you out there who've done it, not to make that mistake.
> 
> ...


Most CG's in Yellowstone don't allow generator use at all. The ones requiring reservatons do allow it, but only during restricted hours. Also, most CG's in Yellowstone have relatively few larger spaces. The RV park at Fishing Bridge has larger spaces, but somewhat crowded together. I think Grant Village is about the newest, thus has the most large spaces. Best tactic, if you're moving within the park is to be up and gone, thus arriving early, at the next CG. Lots more choices that way.


----------



## outback_travelers (Jan 23, 2006)

We spent 8 nights in and around yellowstone last summer. We stayed at the Madison Campground and the Fishing Bridge Campground. It sort of depends on what you wnat in a campground. We prefered Madison for it's family atmosphere. I like to fish and we like to hike and this was a great site for that. There was also childrens activities. We have a generator but did not use it untill we got to the tetons. After the two nights at madison we moved to Fishing bridge where we had full hook up. WE had a great time, hope you do also.


----------



## dclark8 (Jul 20, 2006)

outback_travelers said:


> We spent 8 nights in and around yellowstone last summer. We stayed at the Madison Campground and the Fishing Bridge Campground. It sort of depends on what you wnat in a campground. We prefered Madison for it's family atmosphere. I like to fish and we like to hike and this was a great site for that. There was also childrens activities. We have a generator but did not use it untill we got to the tetons. After the two nights at madison we moved to Fishing bridge where we had full hook up. WE had a great time, hope you do also.


We just returned from Yellowstone last week. We found it was easier to stay in the National Forests around West Yellowstone Mt. Our favorite was Baker's Hole CG on the Madison River just 10 minutest from the west park entrance. We spent 5 nights there. They have electricity hook ups, which is more the the natl. park campgrounds. The sights are large and lots of trees and we were glad to get out of the crowds in the afternoon. The price is right at $19. It is part of Gallatin N. Forest. Water was available and we filled our tank using hoses strung across the road to a nearby faucet. When we left, we dumped at a commercial campground in town for only $8. It was a good place to stay. Good for kids---room to ride bikes and even warm enough (mid July) to swim in the Madison river right at camp.

26RLS Outback 2006
2006 1/2 ton Chevy Suburban


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

texanoutbacker said:


> We spent 8 nights in and around yellowstone last summer. We stayed at the Madison Campground and the Fishing Bridge Campground. It sort of depends on what you wnat in a campground. We prefered Madison for it's family atmosphere. I like to fish and we like to hike and this was a great site for that. There was also childrens activities. We have a generator but did not use it untill we got to the tetons. After the two nights at madison we moved to Fishing bridge where we had full hook up. WE had a great time, hope you do also.


We just returned from Yellowstone last week. We found it was easier to stay in the National Forests around West Yellowstone Mt. Our favorite was Baker's Hole CG on the Madison River just 10 minutest from the west park entrance. We spent 5 nights there. They have electricity hook ups, which is more the the natl. park campgrounds. The sights are large and lots of trees and we were glad to get out of the crowds in the afternoon. The price is right at $19. It is part of Gallatin N. Forest. Water was available and we filled our tank using hoses strung across the road to a nearby faucet. When we left, we dumped at a commercial campground in town for only $8. It was a good place to stay. Good for kids---room to ride bikes and even warm enough (mid July) to swim in the Madison river right at camp.

26RLS Outback 2006
2006 1/2 ton Chevy Suburban
[/quote]

Sounds like you had a good time and a nice camp site









Don


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a website one of the Outbackers posted recently, I havent really looked at it yet but kept it for a trip to Yellowstone and Glacier Im contemplating next year.

http://www.campingmontana.com/

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

photosal said:


> We have an Outback 28FRLS, and are planning a trip through Waterton/Glacier, Yellowstone & the Tetons in Sept 2006. We'll be leaving Spokane, headed across the border to Waterton. Then we'll work our way south through the US NPs.
> 
> Can anyone with this experience recommend some campgrounds with hookups, picnic tables, fire rings, some trees, etc (hopefully in the $30 to $35 range). We've seen some of the sad tales from others who assumed more expensive was better. We hope with recommendations from some of you out there who've done it, not to make that mistake.
> 
> ...












We just returned from Glacier - well actually we were there in late June/early July. But we stayed in a nice campground, in Hungry Horse, Montana. "Canyon RV Campground" is just a couple miles from the park entrance, just north of Flathead Lake. You can find them at http://www.montanacampground.com/ .

But BEWARE !!! DO NOT TAKE RT. 93 NORTH OUT OF MISSOULA !!! For about 23 miles, THERE IS NO ROAD !!!









Rt. 93 is a two lane road trying to handle four lanes of traffic. They are rebuilding a long stretch of the hiway and have everything torn up (overpasses, etc.) They route you to dirt and rock roads that nearly require 4WD to get through. We observed a motorhome that had to be pulled out with a Cat dozer - another guy lost his boat trailer - it isn't pretty!









Take SR-200 (just east of Missoula) to SR-83. The road is good - it is only about 10 miles further - and it is a LOT quicker (and a lot less dangerous). I just hope that you read this in time.









Good luck, and let me know how the trip went. (Be sure to take the hike to Hidden Lake, behind the Visitor's Center at Logan Pass. It was all snow when we were there, but by now, you should be able to take the boardwalk trail most of the way.)

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I am confused. I thought this thread was for Disappointing Campground Experience . Yet I don't see anything that comes close to describing a disappointing campground. So where should a put a disappointing RV campground experience?????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> I am confused. I thought this thread was for Disappointing Campground Experience . Yet I don't see anything that comes close to describing a disappointing campground. So where should a put a disappointing RV campground experience?????


No TrippHammer this is the Forum for "Recommended Places To Go."
There is a different Forum for "Disappointing Campgrounds."

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> I am confused. I thought this thread was for Disappointing Campground Experience . Yet I don't see anything that comes close to describing a disappointing campground. So where should a put a disappointing RV campground experience?????


If you think a topic is under the wrong subject header, you can pm a moderator and they can determine and move it. I see this was. Simple honest mistake

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry for the confusion...I think I moved the post when I saw it was under the wrong heading. (after Trip...before Riz)


----------

